# Alcobaca Optician



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me the name of the opticians next to Millennium bank opposite the monastery in Alcobaca - phone number would be great.
Many thanks
Paul


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Multi Opticas

Try this 


MULTIÓPTICAS ALCOBAÇA
Square April 25, 59 A 62 
2460-018 Alcobaça

Tel: 262 588 163 
Fax: 262 588 164

Rob


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Got my varifocals from there. Cost me nearly €500 just for the lenses. I couldn't afford to get new frames as well! Very expensive :/


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I was quoted 384€ by Multiopticas for a pair of reading glasses, got the prescription lenses and decent frames for £55 + £7 postage from a well known online UK supplier.


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

robc said:


> Multi Opticas
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


Hi Rob
Many thanks for the info and speedy response!
Rgds
Paul


----------

